# Fehlender Menüeintrag



## Antimon (28. Mai 2008)

Hy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnt ihr bitte noch auf der Seite vom Charakterplaner, in der Menüleiste
"Age of Conan" mit einfügen?
Weiterhin wird immer noch nicht der richtige Benutzername angezeigt.
Normalerweise müsste da bei mir zB "Hallo Antimon" stehen. Anstatt
Antimon wird aber (nur auf der Charakterplanerseite) mein Loginname angezeigt.

MFG
Floh


----------

